# Did I make a bad choice?



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 20 gallon high that is retrofitted with an AHSupply 1x55w kit. I had one of their 6700k bulbs in it that broke (long story, my carelessness). This tank is heavily planted. Even though it is one of my smallest tanks, it is my favorite and looks the best. Well, I needed a new bulb and quick so I got the Coralife 65w 6700k bulb. I know, I know, I should have done the research first. When I looked up opeinions on this bulb it seems that the color spectrum is not that great for plant growth. Do I need to get something else? If so, what? And, when? Can I make it at least for awhile with this bulb? Is it essential to get a different bulb or will I still be able to grow HC horizontally with this one?

thanks
gabe


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont see the problem, you replaced and AH supply 6700 with a Coralife 6700 bulb. Are you referring to the 55 watt vs 65 watt? If so it dosent matter. The ballast drives the bulb so it dosent matter if you use 55 or 65 watt they are interchangeable


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Get NA Lamp...


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

bigstick120-
I'm referring to the spectrum. I know the 65w works just fine. The 6700k is just the Kelvin rating and not all 6700k bulbs produce light in the same spectrum of wavelengths. I have read that Coralife bulbs have a large green spike and a smaller red and blue (what it used by the plants for photosynthesis). I'm just wondering if the deficiency in the Coralife bulb will cause a problem, especially in my HC as it is the most light-intensive plant I currently have. 

chuppy-
I am not sure I understand your post. What is NA Lamp? Is that a brand name?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that two bulbs both rated at 6700K are going to be appreciatively different. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

the K rating, as I understand it, is not the only factor in what makes a good bulb. In fact, it seems to be one of the least important factors.

what is important is wavelengths in the red and blue spectrum for our plant growth. The green spectrum makes it look brighter to us, but really does nothing as far as plant growth. Coralife bulbs have a strong spike in the green spectrum and much smaller ones in red and blue. I just want to know if the lower red and blue spikes are _too_ low.

If you took 5 different 6700k bulbs from 5 different manufacturers, they would all look a little bit different and the wavelengths of different colors in the spectrum would be different on each bulb.

The Coralife is deficient - is it _too_ deficient?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It isn't universally accepted that green portions of the light spectra are or are not useful for plant growth in an aquarium. Some of us think the differences among the various bulbs are too small to notice in real life. Some of us have been wrong about other things so you need to decide what you think, I guess.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I wouldnt worry about it


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

well, that seems to be the consensus. If the difference is too small to notice and nobody thinks it will do any harm, I will stick with the bulb I have. I was just scared my HC was going to get leggy or start dying. I guess if it starts to grow vertically, I will know to change the bulb. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

For what its worth. I have grown hc under 3 watts per gallon using a coralife 6700k bulb. The hc grew wonderfully as did many other plants. I have since switched to a dual bulb(10000,6700). I kinda miss the coloration of my old 6700k bulb. 

I have read some of the controversy surrounding the battle of K and spectrum specifics that go way beyond what I really want to know. I have seen some say the coralife 6700k is terrible. I say phooey. If you don't like the color thats one thing but the bulb grew plants fine in my tank.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've seen people grow out awesome tanks with a $5 shoplight from Home Depot. Thinking too deeply into that whole red/green/blue spectrum stuff is just going to cause you grief. Just follow the accepted standard that anything between 6500k and 10k is fine for plants. Between those 2 parameters it just comes down to your personal color preference.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

based on my experience... HC grows well in the green spectrum.. i mean.. mine did... to answer to your question.. gforster.. NA LAMP is fluo. lights by ADA.. to me.. they are best for planted tanks.. theyre more efficient.. i'm not sure of the K rating.. they never really show it.. but it still works best for me.. so far.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe that thing about the Kelvin is a myth, but I can't seem to get my plants to grow well if the light is too yellowish looking. On the other hand I have one small betta tank with a Coralife CF Colormax bulb that is pinkish looking to the eye but the plants are growing very nicely with it.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

fishfan said:


> Maybe that thing about the Kelvin is a myth, but I can't seem to get my plants to grow well if the light is too yellowish looking. On the other hand I have one small betta tank with a Coralife CF Colormax bulb that is pinkish looking to the eye but the plants are growing very nicely with it.


Well. yea.. pinkish lighting are meant for plants as well.. but i would recomend very very white..(green spectrum) they grow best in that.


----------

